# word document virus- W97M.THUS.FAMILY



## enigma09 (Nov 18, 2009)

This virus has gotten into our imac word program. It is cleared when we send the cord document to another computer with a virus protection program but how do we remove it from the mac. Alos what about all the stored word documents on the mac.

On a related note what virus software is recommended by you in the know?

thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi enigma09:

See here for instructions on how to clean your version of Microsoft Word of this virus.

As far as recommended antivirus software, rest assured that _most_ Mac users will tell you that you are secure to use OS X without any need for antivirus or antispyware. I've used OS X, and before that Classic and have never used antivirus or antimalware. If you do feel more comfortable with the idea of installing antivirus, Symantic (Norton) does offer one. You can check it out here. McAfee also offers one - see Virex.

Also - ClamXav is a free virus checker you can use to check your system.

Interestingly, the latest version of OS X (10.6) code name "Snow Leopard" has antimalware built into the OS. Pretty nifty.

Hope that helps.


----------



## enigma09 (Nov 18, 2009)

I looked at your suggested site and appreciate it. Indeed most places I send documents to remove the virus before they open the word document. This of course would not have been a problem if my apple (iMac) did that but that is bytes under the bridge.

I was thinking of removing all documents- scrubbing them through some other site- and removing the Word program and reinstalling it. Haven't done that yet, but it is irritating knowing that I possibly could infect someone else with the bugger that is on my computer.

Thanks so much for your suggestion.

Dan


----------

